# question about the f1 cars, ferrari specifically. has nothing to do with the race



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

i just noticed that the ferraris do not have any of the marlboro logos on their cars? is this because the race is on abc or because the race is in the US? i cant imagine they lost the sponsor.... i mean freakin big tobacco has an entire race series and cars in other circuits... anyone know the deal?

oh, and i dont know about 2001, but f1 2002 video game, they dont have the marlboro logo either


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

It has to do with tobacco advertising laws in certain countries, though I always thought it had to do with the country in which the race was being hosted. But AFAIK there is no such regulation in the US since you still see Marlboro on Penske IRL cars.

I know races held on UK races have to have their tobacco logos removed/disguised.

On today's race, you can see that BAR has replaced 'Lucky Strike' with 'HONDA' and Jordan has their usual 'Be On Edge' disguise, but McLaren is still showing 'West' and Renault is showing Mild Seven.


----------



## eugeneDC/TX (Jan 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *It has to do with tobacco advertising laws in certain countries, though I always thought it had to do with the country in which the race was being hosted. But AFAIK there is no such regulation in the US since you still see Marlboro on Penske IRL cars.
> 
> I know races held on UK races have to have their tobacco logos removed/disguised.
> 
> On today's race, you can see that BAR has replaced 'Lucky Strike' with 'HONDA' and Jordan has their usual 'Be On Edge' disguise, but McLaren is still showing 'West' and Renault is showing Mild Seven. *


i thought it'd be cuz the law too, but then i thought about irl cars and freakin winston cup. but on your point, maybe only the US tobacco logos were removed today... whatevs


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

Some countries now have this kind of law. Yes is based on what country the race is being run in.

The law in the US basically reads that Tobacco companies can sponsor any team in a racing series they want, however they can only support a car in ONE series. For example, Marlboro sponsors a team in CART, therefore they can't have their logos on another race series' car (like NASCAR, IRL, and Formual 1). When F1 comes to the US, the Marlboro logos come off the car. IIRC McLaren Mercedes had to remove the West logos at a race earlier this year (I forget which one).

Come Suzuka the Marloboro logos should be back. Marlboro is getting LOTS of good TV time with their relationship.

HTH,
Bruce


----------

